# Some of my projects from the past few months!



## JAKE B (Feb 28, 2015)

Starting from October for some reason, this 72 Green mk1, from Denmark. Was missing back wheel so I built it coaster spec!






November saw my early stingray project, found this as a frameset here in the UK!





December got hold of this 72 3+2 mk1! A nice survivor that only needed new tires.





Well in January I got hold of this 69 Tall Frame which came all the way from Hershey, here it is looking nice again! After I put all the little missing parts on!





And my February Chopper was this 71 Girlie!





I wonder what March will bring lol


----------

